# Kvm



## kammi-kaze (25 November 2009)

Hallo SPS-ler,

kennt jemand von euch einen guten KVM-Extender, LWL, 4xUSB, VGA,  24V, zur Hutschienenmontage??

Danke, Gruß
Sascha


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2009)

kammi-kaze schrieb:


> Hallo SPS-ler,
> 
> kennt jemand von euch einen guten KVM-Extender, LWL, 4xUSB, VGA,  24V, zur Hutschienenmontage??
> 
> ...



hutschiene? dürfte schwer werden
wiviele meter willste machen?


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2009)

habe gute erfahrungen mit ATEN gemacht, habe z.b. die CE-800 kombination für knapp 180m eingesetzt, permanente videoüberwachung, kein ruckeln oder andere ausfälle ... allerdings kann ich übers langzeit verhalten keine aussagen treffen, st jetzt gerade mal ein halbes jahr im einsatz ...


----------



## kammi-kaze (25 November 2009)

ca. 60 Meter in "schmutziger" Umgebung, Hochspannung mit 40kV, Antriebe uvm... Deshalb LWL...


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2009)

kammi-kaze schrieb:


> ca. 60 Meter in "schmutziger" Umgebung, Hochspannung mit 40kV, Antriebe uvm... Deshalb LWL...



wenn die leitung noch nicht liegt, lieber einen umweg gehen und die leitungslänge mit einem entsprechenden gerät ausgleichen ... CAT5 ist äußerst störresistent ... LWL wäre für die 60m IMHO mit spatzen auf elefanten geschossen, oder wie das heißt


----------



## kammi-kaze (25 November 2009)

Kupfer hat bisher leider nicht ausgereicht, wir benutzen für sämtliche Kommunikation nur LWL, sobald paar Meter zu überbrücken sind. 
Und ich schiesse gerne mit Kanonen auf Spatzen - hauptsache es läuft zuverlässig 
Also ne Idee??
Danke


----------



## kammi-kaze (25 November 2009)

ich meine natürlich auch "mit spatzen auf elefanten geschossen"


----------



## _markus (26 November 2009)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein KVM-Gerät sein soll empfiehlt sich Matrox extio
http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/rgu/extio/extiof1400/?ref=autobuild

Im PC wird eine Steckkarte mit LWL-Anschluss eingebaut und bei der Bedienstelle hast du den Extender mit bis zu vier Monitoranschlüssen, USB 2.0, passiv gekühlt usw.

Ist halt etwas teuer.


----------



## kammi-kaze (26 November 2009)

Sollte schon ein Extender sein, damit der PC getauscht werden kann ohne großen Umbau


----------

